# Help required



## HoopyFrood (Jul 14, 2008)

This may be the type of problem where you need to faff around with the laptop itself (gods know I've been doing enough of that) in order to find out what's wrong, but I thought I'd ask, just in case.

I've been setting up wireless broadband at home. I've set it up on my laptop and it works perfectly (hence my being here!) but then I tried it on my mum's laptop. I set it all up and it was working fine, but then if the laptop is turned off and back on again it refuses to connect; indeed, it claims that it can't even detect any wireless networks in range (which is a stonking great lie, seeing as my laptop, currently a foot away from the other laptop, has full signal). So there seems to be some kind of problem with the wireless connection on the laptop. But strangely only when the laptop has been turned off and on again... 

There doesn't seem to be any external button to turn the wireless connection on and off, so I might be missing something obvious to make it work, but not _that_ obvious, thankfully 

Any and all suggestions are welcome!


----------



## The Ace (Jul 14, 2008)

On laptops, the F keys often have separate functions (in blue, with a key marked 'Fn,'  in blue on the bottom left of the keyboard) .  One of these may well act as the wireless switch.

Look for symbols like those below


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 14, 2008)

Yup, I know about F keys and I know about the wireless one (that's how I turn wireless on and off on my own laptop). The other laptop doesn't seem to have such (or craftily isn't marked). The only way I've found of turning wireless on and off on that laptop is within the wireless advanced properties, and it claims to be on.

Hmmm...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 14, 2008)

Right, I think the problem seems to be that the connection is somewhat temperamental. It only seems to connect in certain parts of the house (typical). But at least it's nothing too serious.


----------

